# France Passion



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

OK!!!!!!!!!

Just had our France Passion 2009 documents delivered ready for the trip in September    

NOW - where can we go :roll: :roll: We require good vin, good fois gras, good meats..............

Any ideas / suggestions???


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

C and F

Stating the obvious I know but.... that depends where (geographically) you are aiming for!

So if you're landing at Calais and heading for Provence, get your map out which comes with your book and draw a pencil line from Calais straight to, say, Aix en Provence. 

See where your line crosses close to a FP place, find the FP's in the book choose one depending on your "interest" (wine, trout, fruit foie gras etc)

"Robert est votre oncle"!! :lol: :lol: 

Well, not sure if that's what you wanted but that's what I do so see you "there" :wink:


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

yes don't buy foie gras last time we fell for that and it cost a small fortune if i was you i would stick to the wine and honey places they are great. have a good trip when you go.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

What a damn good idea   
The simple ones are the best!!!!!!!!!! Never thought to do it that way #-o 

'et Fanny est ton tante.......'

cheers :salute:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

williamb said:


> yes don't buy foie gras last time we fell for that and it cost a small fortune if i was you i would stick to the wine and honey places they are great. have a good trip when you go.


Ah yes - but there is good fois gras and there is 'supermarket'.

My mother-in-law gets hers from a local supplier near Carmaux at about 15euro / tin.......but then that is only on special occasions. Good fois gras should be savoured and enjoyed - not eaten like pate..... I know i am probably not PC with this view, but hey...........it does taste damn good!!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just seen your ticker and see you're going to Aix en Provence. We spent a few days there a couple of weeks ago and stayed at Camping Arc en Ciel - a gem of a site and very convenient for town and for the buses to Marseille ( every 5 minutes !) It's top of our return visits list.

I've written it up in the campsite database and can let you have more details if you like - unless you're going to stay chez mother-in-law. 

FP are great but they do tend to be well off the beaten track - or the ones we've stayed at always are. If you're calling in at the Ferme Pedagogique at Concevreux then we left our door mat there.....

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Just seen your ticker and see you're going to Aix en Provence.


Hi G

Well it was just an example really- based on our probable itinerary- I must be psychic!! so thanks for the tip- note duly made :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

~Bummer~ I thought this thread was about tonsil hockey. :black;

Kev.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ~Bummer~ I thought this thread was about tonsil hockey. :black;
> 
> Kev.


KEV!!!!! 8O

My Flo is French - so there is my 'France Passion' :lol: :lol:

G - Know this camp well - we have stayed there many times when visiting my step-son...... Will keep an eye out for your mat :lol:


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*french passion sites*

Hiya

just got back from 3 weeks in france had lovely time have been to a couple of france passion sites in our trips away - stayed at 1 on outskirts of Chinon - really nice spot they had created a specific area for motorhomes to park with great view of vineyard and some nice wine to buy. This trip we stayed at one near Vouvray Domaine du clos de l'epinay another really nice spot this time we parked in their walled garden amongst their oldest vines.

We did do a bit of wine-tasting at each of these and bought a few bottles not many made it home !

Bonne vacances

The Rabbits


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Still out here :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Spent the night on a FP at Mt St Eloi earlier in week- on a Farmyard!! Nice walk into village where there'a a ruined abbey- no wine but bought a "Tarte" (Quiche) and some veg

FP= great concept!


----------



## mike55 (May 1, 2008)

Am travelling over summer holidays, how likely is it that Passion campsites will be full when I arrive?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mike55 said:


> Am travelling over summer holidays, how likely is it that Passion campsites will be full when I arrive?


In summer I certainly would not assume we will get a place and would have a fall back planned. Most of them are small- 2-5 vans max- and, since they are often in yards or corners of fields, not always able to take more that the stipulated number.

I believe you are welcome to phone ahead and ask if there is space but you can't actually count that as a booking. Remember also that the owners are working so you might not be able to contact them on the phone number given in the book.

Many are well off the road which is a pain if you get there and discover it is full.

I'd certainly make sure I was there at a reasonable hour and not leave it until too late to move on.

G


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> mike55 said:
> 
> 
> > Am travelling over summer holidays, how likely is it that Passion campsites will be full when I arrive?
> ...


You can book ahead for the hosts with a restaurant etc - shown in the book with a phone symbol.

Another thing to bear in mind is that some areas - mainly wine-growing regions - have a load of hosts, others have few. Last year in Alsace and Burgundy they were very numerous - and chances of being full were low. (In fact we never shared with another mh, though that was in September.) This year in Normandy & Brittany there were far fewer hosts - and one night there were 3 vans. Still fine, though.


----------

